# Manzanilla and Puerto Vallarta



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

I would like some input from expats who have or are living in one of these two places. We are moving to the coast and looking at Manzanilla or Puerto Vallarta. I would appreciate anyone responding with their views on either one. The communities, the weather, the cost of living, the comfort - just what do you think of Manzanilla and or Puerto Vallarta.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

I assume you mean Manzanillo and not the very small town of La Manzanilla.

Manzanillo is much more Mexican and much less of a ****** tourist destination. With the recent addition of a Home Depot, Manz has all the 'big-box' stores except a Costco. Weather very similar. Cost of living depends on where you shop or live. The State of Colima in general is doing very well and has a good infrastructure, good highways, education and medical.

Time for a visit


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

sparks said:


> I assume you mean Manzanillo and not the very small town of La Manzanilla.
> 
> Manzanillo is much more Mexican and much less of a ****** tourist destination. With the recent addition of a Home Depot, Manz has all the 'big-box' stores except a Costco. Weather very similar. Cost of living depends on where you shop or live. The State of Colima in general is doing very well and has a good infrastructure, good highways, education and medical.
> 
> Time for a visit


See I learned something. I thought that they were both ******. Thanks Sparks


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

Look at Melaque/Barra Navidad about 40 minutes drive north of Manzanillo or 30 min north of the airport.

Lots of gringos there, but Melaque, in particular, is a very Mexican town, regardless. No fancy all-inclusives, street husslers, or anything like that.


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

telcoman said:


> Look at Melaque/Barra Navidad about 40 minutes drive north of Manzanillo or 30 min north of the airport.
> 
> Lots of gringos there, but Melaque, in particular, is a very Mexican town, regardless. No fancy all-inclusives, street husslers, or anything like that.


so are there street husslers in Manzanillo? What I am looking for are gringos, I have lived 2 years without them (us) but now I need to be around them for business reasons. and thank you for your information, that was nice of you.


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

sparks said:


> I assume you mean Manzanillo and not the very small town of La Manzanilla.
> 
> Manzanillo is much more Mexican and much less of a ****** tourist destination. With the recent addition of a Home Depot, Manz has all the 'big-box' stores except a Costco. Weather very similar. Cost of living depends on where you shop or live. The State of Colima in general is doing very well and has a good infrastructure, good highways, education and medical.
> 
> Time for a visit



Thank you for your input. Ya a visit is for sure. I did mean manzanillo. I am looking for a ****** town and tourist destination, so does that leave manzanillo out?


----------



## telcoman (Feb 11, 2010)

Manzanillo is not a ****** town, try Barra Navidad if you want that without the husslers. The belching coal powered power plant has keep gringos out of Manzanillo. that will be gone later this year so we will see what happens after that.

If you want smaller towns that are still ******, then Barra or Rincon de Guayabitos (north of PV) are the places you are looking for. If you want real ******, then the lake Chapala area.


----------



## sparks (Jun 17, 2007)

If you need gringos for business then probably Vallarta but more expensive and more competition. Small towns like Barra, Melaque and a few north of Vallarta get pretty empty of gringos during the summer. November thru March is the ****** tourist season here after which many businesses close


----------



## JRinPV (Jul 2, 2012)

Manzanillo is a port town and somewhat industrial, hence the dearth of gringos, 'cept across the bay at places like Las Hadas. Plenty of gringos here in Puerto Vallarta, mostly tourist but we have a large resident population.


----------



## surfrider (Oct 4, 2011)

JRinPV said:


> Manzanillo is a port town and somewhat industrial, hence the dearth of gringos, 'cept across the bay at places like Las Hadas. Plenty of gringos here in Puerto Vallarta, mostly tourist but we have a large resident population.



what about prices on homes and quality of homes between the two?


----------



## JRinPV (Jul 2, 2012)

Gonna be a lot cheaper in Manzanillo


----------

